# Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,

Ron and I are going to do a Slot car show in November:

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
*November 14, 2009*
GateWay Hall at Monroeville #4 Firehall
Monroeville, Pa
10:00am to 2m
Vendor tables--$25.00 per table 
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Or
Joe Murray @
304-797-0417

e-mail:
[email protected]

Hotel Information to follow on updates.
Big name vendors are already lining up for this great event.
Payment for Tables must be in by October 31, 2009

Thank you
Joe Murray:dude:
Ron Sklenar:dude:


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
November 14, 2009
GateWay Hall
Monroeville, Pa
10:00am to 2m
Vendor tables--$25.00 per table
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Or
Joe Murray @
304-797-0417

e-mail:
[email protected]

Hotel Information:
Hampton Inn
$89.00 Plus tax with Free breakfast
1-412-380-4000
We have a block of rooms at this Motel
OutBack Steak House is part of them
------------------------------------------------------
Spring Hill Suites By Marriott
1-412-380-9100
$116.00 Plus tax
-------------------------------------------------------------
Days Inn
1-412-856--1610
$59.50
Double beds

Payment for Tables must be in by October 31, 2009

Thank you
Joe Murray
Ron Sklenar


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What's the street address for the show, for those who may need to look up directions (or input it onto their GPS's).


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

The GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa
15146


The Flyer for the show is almost done!!!

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
November 14, 2009
GateWay Hall
Monroeville, Pa
10:00am to 2m
Vendor tables--$25.00 per table
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Or
Joe Murray @
304-797-0417

e-mail:
[email protected]

Hotel Information:
Hampton Inn
$89.00 Plus tax with Free breakfast
1-412-380-4000
We have a block of rooms at this Motel
OutBack Steak House is part of them
------------------------------------------------------
Spring Hill Suites By Marriott
1-412-380-9100
$116.00 Plus tax
-------------------------------------------------------------
Days Inn
1-412-856--1610
$59.50
Double beds

Payment for Tables must be in by October 31, 2009

Thank you
Joe Murray
Ron Sklenar


----------

